# Washer liberated women, Vatican says



## Departure Song (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.nationalpost.com/related/links/story.html?id=1371528


> The Vatican has brought its unique perspective to the discussion about International Women's Day, singling out the humble washing machine as perhaps doing more to liberate women in the 20th century than the Pill or the right to work.
> 
> The submission was made in an article in the Vatican newspaper titled "The Washing Machine and the Liberation of Women -- Put in the Detergent, Close the Lid and Relax" printed above a black and white picture of two women in the 1950s admiring a front-loading machine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anyone still think the Vatican is relevant about anything.


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, one-sixth of the world's population. Unfortunately.


----------

